# What am I doing wrong?



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

It just doesn't seem like me and my fishing buddy are having the same luck with the cats this year as we did last year. We are fishing the same spots with the same tactics as we did last year and are not having as much success. We target big channels using cut bluegill on slip sinker rigs. We have been getting lots of bites but we can't get any takers. Getting all the bites without having fish to show for it is what is making this year very frustrating...


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

Try changing hook sizes or styles and make sure your hooks are sharp.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Rembis50 said:


> It just doesn't seem like me and my fishing buddy are having the same luck with the cats this year as we did last year. We are fishing the same spots with the same tactics as we did last year and are not having as much success. We target big channels using cut bluegill on slip sinker rigs. We have been getting lots of bites but we can't get any takers. Getting all the bites without having fish to show for it is what is making this year very frustrating...


Just wondering if you keep many fish? The well will run dry. If you don't, then I'd try deeper or shallower in those areas where you caught them before.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Right now channel cats are spawning. This time of year i have a lot of channel cat bites while flathead fishing using large live baits. most of the time they just crush my live bait and after killing it they swim away. or If the bait is too close to their spawning area they will pick it up and swim away with it to drop it away from their spawning site. There is a good chance they are doin this too your fresh cut bait. They are not taking your bait to eat it just crushing it to make sure its dead. happens every year this time of year. just a thought. i dont use cut bait, but it is possible a very agressive male channel cat is just doing what he does this time of year to your cut bait. Remember, animals do not think. They react.


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Mickey said:


> Just wondering if you keep many fish? The well will run dry. If you don't, then I'd try deeper or shallower in those areas where you caught them before.


No I'm strictly CPR


----------

